# Al Jefferson Learns A New Ball Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Is this what the career of Al Jefferson, who was once regarded as the league's brightest low-post talents, had come to? Al Jefferson needs a private lesson on low-post moves and footwork from Timberwolves coach Kurt Rambis?
> 
> "Yeah, actually, I do," Jefferson says. "[Rambis] was showing me how to throw the ball back out and re-post, and how to go quick so I can move away from the double-teams. I need it because right now a million things are going through my head on those double-teams."
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/britt_robson/12/30/al.jefferson/index.html


----------

